# Crunchers Helping Crunchers : The New Project



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay guys I am making a dedicated thread for this. First we need an Ideal of what we are going to do this time around. The system build went great last time.  to the team for that. Now this doesn't absolutely need to be a member of the team. I can be someone from the Community that is less fortunate then us and just needs a small helping hand. And as Norton suggested which is a great ideal, if we do another system build and it goes to a non member, the systems will get a Decal on the side Saying something like Team Tpu WCG Crunchers or something like that. The team can decide the decal phrase. I would like to also add that if it goes out into the community the system should at least have to crunch for a length of time. And the receiving party will be made aware of What we do for Wcg. 


Now let the brainstorming begin team. What are we going to do to help someone less fortunate this time? Also we need to find out who the person is going to be or how to pick a person. 




Also Cp can you fix my spelling error in the title please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Title fixed/thread stickied.

...and as I said before, I'll pitch in money to buy something that's needed since I don't have hardware laying around.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Capt. 

I am going to see where we go with it before I decide what my donation will be this time. Not sure if I am going to donate parts again or donate money to get parts. Just need to see what way we go and what we have to start with. If it comes down to it I WILL donate a whole system from my crunching farm just to make this happen again.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

Suggestion: If we do the build those that contribute all get put "in the hat" and someone gets picked for a nice treat.

I'm thinking a video card, psu, or something like that 

What do you think????

***EDIT- added a suggestion list for the Thank You prize ***

Cruncher's Helping Crunchers Project Thank You suggestions:
- Video card
- PSU
- Gift card (area specific)
- Water cooling setup


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds good Norton.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Suggestion: If we do the build those that contribute all get put "in the hat" and someone gets picked for a nice treat.
> 
> I'm thinking a video card, psu, or something like that
> 
> What do you think????


That would be awesome, would we find someone to contribute a part, or how would this go?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks Capt.
> 
> I am going to see where we go with it before I decide what my donation will be this time. Not sure if I am going to donate parts again or donate money to get parts. Just need to see what way we go and what we have to start with. If it comes down to it I WILL donate a whole system from my crunching farm just to make this happen again.



WOW bro   but yeah, please keep me posted, I want to contribute this time around.



Norton said:


> Suggestion: If we do the build those that contribute all get put "in the hat" and someone gets picked for a nice treat.
> 
> I'm thinking a video card, psu, or something like that
> 
> What do you think????



That would be nice.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

What we could do is take the donations and if there is money left over after the rig is built or whatever we do, we buy the part with it. How much is left dictates what is bought. I also have some goodies still in packages I might be able to spice the gift basket up with. I would consider myself out on the drawing. My gift in all this is helping someone which for some reason I fell compelled to do at this time. I have be talking with Norton about this for a few days. I really need to find something to do to help more as I feel I am not doing enough yet. These helping builds and such give me that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

I feel the same way bro, just that I haven't been in the situation to help more.  Now things are starting to look better so maybe soon I'll do something of my own.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be awesome, would we find someone to contribute a part, or how would this go?



That would be ideal if we could get someone from the community to donate something really cool or we can take up a small collection and provide a gift card?

This is just brainstorming- throw some ideas out there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

brainstorming is a must, the more ideas we have the better it will turn out. 

You thinking Newegg gift card?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> brainstorming is a must, the more ideas we have the better it will turn out.
> 
> You thinking Newegg gift card?



Well, that wouldn't work so well for European TPU'ers, although it would work for American and Canadian (Newegg.ca) ones....perhaps we could get a gift card to a store that operates in the location of the winner?

Donating parts has the advantage that then members can give out parts they aren't using. which could be cheaper for the same result


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

We need to come up with the project also and who is the deserving person, or we can take donations and then donate that to something related to one of the projects we crunch on. Like for example a child that needs a rig for school or a donation to a organization related to Childhood Cancer or both.  

Also Ion is right we need to decide the prize once the winner is selected. Some areas might be a little costly to ship something to where a gift card or such would be fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that wouldn't work so well for European TPU'ers, although it would work for American and Canadian (Newegg.ca) ones....perhaps we could get a gift card to a store that operates in the location of the winner?
> 
> Donating parts has the advantage that then members can give out parts they aren't using. which could be cheaper for the same result





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We need to come up with the project also and who is the deserving person, or we can take donations and then donate that to something related to one of the projects we crunch on. Like for example a child that needs a rig for school or a donation to a organization related to Childhood Cancer or both.
> 
> Also Ion is right we need to decide the prize once the winner is selected. Some areas might be a little costly to ship something to where a gift card or such would be fine.



Very good observation guys, I think that's something we should definitely pick after we know who the winner is.  I think we should first pick a person, then what we will build.

As far as the contributors, we can worry about that afterwards.  The priority is getting this underway and done!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes the project is the most important. Norton and I will worry about the treat in the background. 

So Team lets find a deserving person or Organization.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

How about to Make a Wish? My sister works there- I can check with her to see if there is something she can do (help us donate to a sick kid or something like that)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I like that idea a lot!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Now where talking. There is also a Childhood Cancer organization that caught my eye that is trying to grow. Clicky

Or it could still be a build for a needy family or child. The team will decide which way we go. 
 Just throwing out ideas right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

That also seems like a good idea.  Would be nice to give it to someone who's in absolute need.  Maybe some sort of foundation like the ones just mentioned or to a child that has like a serious illness or decease.  I had an illness when I was little and the Miami Children's Hospital donated game consoles, games, and a whole bunch of things for me.  Would be nice to see something like this happen.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool we need to look into some of the foundations and see if they except rigs as donations and if we could be part of the giving process. We would also need a list of team members that would like to be involved into the process of going to the organization, doing the donation and being there when it is presented to the deserving child to get some pics for us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Then I guess we better get busy, I don't know of any down here off the top of my head.  But I'm sure a quick Google search and that should be sorted out.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool Cp. I officially nominate out team Capt. to do the honors of presenting the donation of whatever we do to a organization or family or whoever of his choosing. Don't worry Cp it won't hurt much LOL. Is that good Norton?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2012)

Couldn't hurt to wait for more members of the team to see this and add their input. I think only 4 or 5 members have posted in here right now- to make a decision now wouldn't be too fair. 

Just my .02


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh Dub you are absolutely right. This is going to be a team decision on what happens. We are just brainstorming right now while we wait for more ideals and input. After we get a list we will do a poll or something to come up with what we do.


Also I haven't forgot you dub and hat. I have you on the list.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll just wait and see how this goes,  but I'm game if the right people get a rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah we will definitely wait, but I'll present it if needed, not a problem.    let's get some more input and we'll go from there.


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like this particular donation could go lots of different ways. Once everything goes however it's going to go I'll go with it, but should this go down the road it normally goes, I have an Athlon II x2 240 I can give up.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2012)

At the moment, I am kind of doing some "brain storming" on this. I don't really want to give up my .02 until I know what I want to say towards this great idea!

As for the donation end of things, I am in one way or the other. Either by hardware, software, or funds. Don't know how much at the moment, however count me in on this part for sure. 

And for that matter, I may have an "upper mid range" complete system to possibly donate. Just depends on the outcome of a deal I am working at the moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> At the moment, I am kind of doing some "brain storming" on this. I don't really want to give up my .02 until I know what I want to say towards this great idea!
> 
> As for the donation end of things, I am in one way or the other. Either by hardware, software, or funds. Don't know how much at the moment, however count me in on this part for sure.
> 
> And for that matter, I may have an "upper mid range" complete system to possibly donate. Just depends on the outcome of a deal I am working at the moment.



This the i7-920 & board you picked up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yikes, I think we got more than enough people willing to donate money and more than enough parts from the looks of it


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This the i7-920 & board you picked up?



 no, that is going to be the wife's system actually. 

I may have a hex core AMD system with a AMD 5850, 8gb ram, 1tb hard drive, Corsair HX850 PSU (which I may swap for a 1000 watt), in a Cooler Master 431 Plus case. 

Will not know until later this week or this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

That would be a bella sweet rig.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

We can always do more then one if we have enough support for it.  The more the merrier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have much anymore but got a pair of AC RC Pro's just chilling in a box. Sweet ram heatsinks if you guys end up going the ddr2 route(ddr3 doesnt need heatsinks)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll try to do some research on any local foundations today guys.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool Cp maybe you can check into the place that helped you when you were a kid. Giving back is always a good thing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2012)

i got a 60gb ocz agility 3 ssd that needs to be rma'ed, but once that is done i could throw that in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool man we will start a list as soon as we get the finale ideal going. Then I will have those donating parts to pm me for the address to send them to. Well I guess right now we just need to decide if it's another build we are going to do. Lets get that decided then we can go from there.


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I don't have much anymore but got a pair of AC RC Pro's just chilling in a box. Sweet ram heatsinks if you guys end up going the ddr2 route(ddr3 doesnt need heatsinks)



I dunno, I've had to turn my rig off and swap ram around right after I turned it off a few times. At 1.65v the memory gets pretty toasty. Granted they were generic heatspreaders and not actual heatsinks, which I have read can actually be detrimental...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool Cp maybe you can check into the place that helped you when you were a kid. Giving back is always a good thing.



Wish I could remember the name.  I'll have to call the hospital to see what foundation they work with now.  Been meaning to do it while it's a bit slow at work but it's been hectic all week.  Thursday and Friday are the better days though, so I'm sure I'll have the time to do so by then.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2012)

If this machine here was mine- which it is not

I would attempt to run a dual session of Crunching/ Folding if they support AMDs GPUs

1 session on the CPU 1 session on the GPU simultaneously

System Specs:

Thermaltake V9
Antec Earthwatts 650 (Green case)
AsRock 970 Extreme 4
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE unlocked to X4 B55/ BE 955 (3.2GHz) Stock Cooling
8 GB GSkill Ripjaws 8-8-8-24 1.5V
Sapphire Radeon 6770 (850 MHz Core, 1200 MHz Ram 3D Clocks) 12.6 Drivers
1x Seagate 7200.12 Drive
2x Samsung Optical Drives


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a Seagate 250GB Sata drive that we could use for this. Let me know where to ship it. 

Might have some other goodies too, fans, sata cables, etc.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2012)

If you guys decide to do a donation to a Children's Hospital- something like a PS3, Wii, or Xbox would probably be more appropriate (I see CP mentioned that). Take donations to buy the hardware then have see if a member/artisan would be willing to give it a special WCG/TPU paint job and you're set. 

The full built 'turn-key' rig is still a great idea, although just browsing the FreeDC stats lately doesn't really turn up any possible candidates to take the rig. Maybe a Crunching Contest should be run like before? 

I think a good thing to look at before we get the rig idea rolling is to see what happened to the last one. Is the member still here? Still crunching? Did the rig even crunch for X amount of time? Etc. I would be very disappointed to get a full rig together only to have the winner disappear.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll do some research on that in a bit when I'm home.  Gotta dig up the last couple contest threads and check.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that p_o_s_pc won the last one, but I have no idea where he's gone.

I'd certainly be willing to take a PC, I have limited space, but a cold room & free electricity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

If I recall correctly he had some issues and was forced out of crunching.  Not sure on his status now.

Anyhow for a donation like this, i'd hate to see members when a rig and leave.  But for a contest, you really can't expect them to stay.  Contests attract people because of the prize.  The majority usually don't stay, but that's just part of it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I have a Seagate 250GB Sata drive that we could use for this. Let me know where to ship it.
> 
> Might have some other goodies too, fans, sata cables, etc.



Now that I think of it I have a Sliver brushed aluminum Raidmax case and 400W Enlight PSU I can donate along with the HDD.



Chicken Patty said:


> If I recall correctly he had some issues and was forced out of crunching.  Not sure on his status now.
> 
> Anyhow for a donation like this, i'd hate to see members when a rig and leave.  But for a contest, you really can't expect them to stay.  Contests attract people because of the prize.  The majority usually don't stay, but that's just part of it.



I got second place last year. Ended up giving the system to my brother and it's his HTPC now. It was crunching until it lost a HDD recently and he reinstalled the OS> I'll nag him about it this weekend.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2012)

Not sure if this idea has been discussed but: 

-Donations from team members are used to buy numerous NewEgg or Amazon Gift Cards
-Crunching contest is held for 30-60 days where entrants crunch for the most possible points
-A certain number of brackets are created, distributing the giftcards among the number of points earned: 

For example: 500-1500 points - qualifies for $10 GC , 1500-3000 points qualifies for $25, and so on up to 100,000+ qualifies for $100 (or something to that effect). 

-Winners are drawn from the top prize down, so that top earners qualify in every category and are removed if they win (so if someone qualified for the $100 card and loses that draw, they are added to the $50 draw, and if they loose that they are added to the $25 draw and so on). 

We could do something like $20 and $10 min donations. Cash outside of what is needed to get the required giftcards would be used to buy a $10 donation 'raffle' prize and a $20 donation 'raffle' prize. Could be anything from a 90GB SSD, to a GT640 depending on how much money is donated. This gives the dedicated team members something to win, and ensures some hardware sticks around long after the contest ends. 

Benefit with this is that the Team/WCG is guaranteed production as the contest runs. 

Let me know what you guys think. Its just something that came to mind just now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

That seems very good to me.  Wonder wht the rest think.

Of course I still gotta see if any foundations down here can take a PC since madshot wants to donate a full rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

I like that idea, for some, parts or a gift card could easily be more useful than another PC (due to limited space or no funds to run multiple PCs 24/7).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I like that idea, for some, parts or a gift card could easily be more useful than another PC (due to limited space or no funds to run multiple PCs 24/7).



Agreed. When I got the $50 gift card last year from Second place it bought me my awesome Gigabyte mouse.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

ION has a really good point.  Brainstorming as a team definitely helps!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2012)

My idea can be modified so that those donating don't have to be WCG members- this would be a way to get more donations. Downside of course is that the winner of the raffle prize wouldn't be a guaranteed WCG member, not as big a deal since all entrants would be putting in work.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone have a link to any of the past contests?

As far as ideas- how about a rig build out to THE community and a contest/raffle out to our TPU community?

Entrance fee can be a donation of cash or a piece for the rig. 

  Thinking that the rig donation would give us some exposure/send out some goodwill to someone in need (and expose our effort to a larger audience) and the contest/raffle to keep interest here @ TPU and enlist the aid of members in our crunching efforts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Anyone have a link to any of the past contests?
> 
> As far as ideas- how about a rig build out to THE community and a contest/raffle out to our TPU community?
> 
> ...



I'd say we should go this route with onedubs plan, or something like it.

TechPowerUp! World Community Grid Contest 2011


----------



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2012)

would you make a min donation ? one entry per person? or for example for every $5 ONE ENTRY?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Now I don't think the crunching will work to well as you can look at the top 20 tonight and see who will get what. Now a raffle would work those who donate cash or a part of at least a certain value would be entered. You can buy as many "tickets" as you want. The more the better. We can build the rig and try to keep the price down on it and donate all the rest of the proceedings from the raffle to a children's hospital or something like that. We put a certain value like $5 on the tickets. The thing to do would be buy a roll of the raffel tickets and mail the stub or stubs to each person who donates that or email them there numbers on the stub and who is taking care of the roll writes the person name on the tickets so they do not get mixed up in any kind of way. Then put all the tickets in a box and take that to the Childrens hospital when the donation is made and someone record a vid of one of the staff members of said hospital drawing the winning ticket out of the box.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now I don't think the crunching will work to well as you can look at the top 20 tonight and see who will get what. Now a raffle would work those who donate cash or a part of at least a certain value would be entered. You can buy as many "tickets" as you want. The more the better. We can build the rig and try to keep the price down on it and donate all the rest of the proceedings from the raffle to a children's hospital or something like that. We put a certain value like $5 on the tickets. The thing to do would be buy a roll of the raffel tickets and mail the stub or stubs to each person who donates that or email them there numbers on the stub and who is taking care of the roll writes the person name on the tickets so they do not get mixed up in any kind of way. Then put all the tickets in a box and take that to the Childrens hospital when the donation is made and someone record a vid of one of the staff members of said hospital drawing the winning ticket out of the box.



Well the way that the contests work is that there is a minimum amount of points you need to get before the deadline to enter the raffle for the prizes.  So it's not really unfair.  For those who have very little crunching power, that is also a bit of motiviation to try and raise their output to enter the drawing.  

As far as raffle, KieX always handled the contests for me and he used to use a website I think that you enter all the names and then it would do the raffle for you.  Not sure exactly which site that was.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool. Let me know exactly how the crunching contest works so I might be able to understand it better. Also would a crunching contest kinda limit the amount of people who would enter and donate? I was thinking try to get as many people to donate as much as possible and either donate the cash or like was said earlier a game console to a children's hospital.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

For a crunching contest everyone starts at zero points. Those who have massive amounts of CPU power available will vie for the top prize, but in reality the people who have that much firepower are either the ones donating the parts/$$$ or choose to sit out of the contest (or are only interested in the raffle). 

By starting at zero you also allow for new members to join up and crunch with the hope that they stick around after the contest is over (we can win them over )

On the flip side, the raffle entries for those who donated parts or money is completely random so anyone can win as long as they made their donation. We could have a <$25 donation pool, a >$25 pool, and a donated parts pool. No limit to how much you can donate, but only one entry per person.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Well usually when we have contests I think members that are top 20 in points at the beginning can't be in the raffle, this way someone who has already had their fair share of crunching power doesn't get even more and gives the smaller crunchers a shot.  But that's just how previous contests have been.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

If thats the way this goes then I agree. I don't want to be in a contest because I would feel like I cheated all the crunchers below me that don't get as many ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah that's how the contests go.  But we've had many good ideas posted in here, doesn't have to be a contest.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

Absolutely, lets hear more ideas. I really would like to get a game console with the WCG and TPU logos painted on it donated to a hospital though- maybe an Xbox w/ Kinect would work best. Even if we go another direction, I would love to see if we can't still get that done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

I say a console to a hospital is the stronger suggestion.  Maybe a Wii as well.  Fun console that kids love.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

I have found (as I have 4 kids) that the Wii goes better for younger kids.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have found (as I have 4 kids) that the Wii goes better for younger kids.



But can it play Crysis?

Sorry- I had to do it!   [/end ridiculous comment]


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

It sure can , proceeds to hit sis with said console and chants Cry sis


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys, been busy this weekend so I haven't been on not have I gotten to reading new posts yet.  However I did call Miami Children's Hospital yesterday morning and after speaking to a few employees they gave me the contact info of the person responsible for donations etc.  they said to try back tomorrow after 9am.  So I will do so and keep you guys posted!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, been busy this weekend so I haven't been on not have I gotten to reading new posts yet.  However I did call Miami Children's Hospital yesterday morning and after speaking to a few employees they gave me the contact info of the person responsible for donations etc.  they said to try back tomorrow after 9am.  So I will do so and keep you guys posted!



Awesome, keep us updated!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys, been busy this weekend so I haven't been on not have I gotten to reading new posts yet.  However I did call Miami Children's Hospital yesterday morning and after speaking to a few employees they gave me the contact info of the person responsible for donations etc.  they said to try back tomorrow after 9am.  So I will do so and keep you guys posted!



I have been extremely busy as well with my military stuff this weekend. TMS, can you add ALL parts needed / Already donated to the OP so we do not have to sift through the thread 

I NEED to go through my closet soon if I get time cause I need to find pieces to the cooler I am going to install on my I7 920. If I can find all the pieces I will donate the Coolit Domino ALC Water cooler to this project (only AMD/775/1366 Mounting) If that helps and whatever else is needed that I find in the closet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing has been donated yet but we will start excepting soon once we figure which way we are going to go. I have a ideal that I just need to iron out. 


Cp let me know what you find out as that is part of the ideal I have in mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

Will do bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

No luck string in touch with the person they told me to speak to.  Not in yet.  Will keep you guys posted


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

*UPDATE *



Ok guys and gals. We are going to do another build for now and see what else we end up with to donate. So those who want to to donate to the build pm Norton or I and we will give you the details and where to send your donation/s to.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Have we nailed down how we're going to run the competition (length, requirements, etc)?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

We are going to gather parts and see what we have to a contest. The build is the first priority as it is going to a needy child and with the school season starting for most now we need to get this done. We want to see what is donated and we what can do for a prize or prizes first before we decide on how to do a contest.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, so no parts are being collected we're just compiling the list of what everyone is bringing to the potluck?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Parts are being collected for the build. We are going to see whats left over after the build parts and money wise and do a drawing with that.  


Also another member on here is in need of some help. Some of you know that a buddy of ours, Solaris17 has been without his pc for a few months now due to a bad cpu. If anyone has a 1366 proc they can let go cheap or want to donate pm me.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Parts are being collected for the build. We are going to see whats left over after the build parts and money wise and do a drawing with that.
> 
> 
> Also another member on here is in need of some help. Some of you know that a buddy of ours, Solaris17 has been without his pc for a few months now due to a bad cpu. If anyone has a 1366 proc they can let go cheap or want to donate pm me.



Honestly rather than shipping parts everywhere and so on [for a rig to give to a student, not a WCG rig for a team member], we might consider making a group donation to Kramden, a non-profit in Durham NC that refurbishes PCs and gives them to low-income students.  It costs them about $60/PC to refurb and give one away, so we could conceivably sponsor one or two rigs with them and then use our spare parts to build a rig for a WCG team member (presumably the hardware we have is reasonably modern and would be better spent creating a 24/7 (or as close to that) system to crunch.

Just my two cents, ignore it if you wish


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

We have plans in the works for the build. And as of right now there hasn't been a fellow cruncher in need. A few of us did this not long ago for a fellow cruncher and it worked out great this way. All the parts are going to shipped to one address and the rig will be built and then shipped to the person donating it. Trust me the is a good reason for doing it this way and our team is going to be able to pay it forward for someone that received help in the past.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ yhpm


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Got it man.  


We are accepting parts or a monetary donation. The money will help with shipping and the purchase of parts not able to be donated.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 27, 2012)

I like what you guys are doing here, Im in Spain and have a 9800gx2 evga that I could donate but i fear it might cost a lot to ship stateside?

Let me know....

Hug


----------



## Arjai (Aug 28, 2012)

I was unable to finish reading all the posts here, time constraints and such...However, when the time comes, Mad Shot and or Norton and or CP, send me a message and I will do what I can to help!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

No problem buddy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay Guys we have a few donations on the way. If anyone else wants to get in on this now is the time. Pm Norton or I for details.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 1, 2012)

I mentioned before that I would most likely donate a Source 210 for the build, put it together, and ship it to its final destination via FedEx.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 1, 2012)

sent a PM to Norton.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I mentioned before that I would most likely donate a Source 210 for the build, put it together, and ship it to its final destination via FedEx.



Pm sent.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> sent a PM to Norton.



Replied- Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Parts are being collected for the build. We are going to see whats left over after the build parts and money wise and do a drawing with that.
> 
> 
> Also another member on here is in need of some help. Some of you know that a buddy of ours, Solaris17 has been without his pc for a few months now due to a bad cpu. If anyone has a 1366 proc they can let go cheap or want to donate pm me.



umk i just read this. and my heart kind of exploded. i really dont know what to say. thanks for the mention? I didnt really expect to see my name anyware.

if anyone needs anything to get a card crunching i have a skt 775 celeron 420 known to be working.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2012)

Case, fans, HDD, DVD Drive, and PSU shipped today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2012)

Any progress on this?


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it's getting ready to move forward- will know more shortly


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

I am in the middle of testing some of the components that have showed up thus far. Once I have everything tested I will post up what we have so far and what we still need. I also need to do some fitment test on the case and the mobo we are going to use. I will post some more in detail info in the next day or 2.  

I am hoping that I will be able to atleast start the build this weekend. I will post some pics of the progress. 


I also want to thank Radical_Edward, Hat, Chicken Patty and Norton for their donations. Thjanks guys


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry, moved to the proper thread


----------



## da_vid (Oct 14, 2012)

I need a SATA hard drive of any size( 80Gb is perfect) ,if possible from canada to avoid custom borders PM me what you have and the price for the hdd and the shipping cost THANKS


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 14, 2012)

Wrong thread my friend. This one is the one you're seeking: 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101191


----------



## da_vid (Oct 14, 2012)

oups sorry


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay guys I have an update. I have pretty much everything to do the build  The build list is as follows:

Case: Raidmax Viper
Psu: Antec 500 watt
Mobo: I am Either going to use a MSi 790fx-GD70 or A MSi 770-G45
Cpu: Phenom II x2 555 Unlocked to X4
Cooler: can't remember the brand, but we do have one. 
Memory: 2x 2gb Crucila Ballistix 1600
Gpu: Reference hd 4870
Hdd: 250 gb sata
Optical drive: Dvd burner (can't remember the brand)


I want to thank:
Daimus, Chicken Patty, Norton, Radical Edward, and Hat in no particular order for the donations that they gave and the help to make this possible. 


I will begin the build Saturday and will post pics of the progress.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

That's great!  

That's really a very solid system--whoever gets it is lucky indeed!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

It is a rock solid platform to build from.  Whoever receives it is getting a great rig.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Also there is still time to donate as we will need help with shipping and such. 

Also stay tuned as we have something special planned.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay guys I need a couple more things. We need 3 x 120mm case fans that have the small 3 pin connector and not the 4 pin molex. Also we need a "black" ata 66 Ide ribbon cable. 

And here some update/ build progress photos.








Tech support is checking the progress at the back of the case. 







I will post more pics as progress gets further along.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll see if I can find some 120mm fans and a black IDE cable. pretty sure we have tons of extra black ASUS IDE cables at work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool man thanks so much. If you want the 3 fans from the case in trade let me know. They have the 4 pin molex ends on them which for this build just isn't going to work for me.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

Build is looking pretty sharp! 

*EDIT- *did you ever get the psu with 2xPCIE connectors for that video card or are you still waiting on one?*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Still waiting on one. The one I got doesn't have any pcie connectors.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Do you still need the black IDE cable?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Sure do man


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Let me go through my stuff - I think I can help, assuming you're here in the US.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

You need the 40-pin or 80-pin version?  I have an 80-pin for sure, but IIRC that's ATA-133, not ATA-66.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

yeah the 80 pin 133 cable and i'm in VA.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

OK, I have three 80-pin cables:

Black, single, rounded 19.5"
Black, single, rounded 7.25"
Balck, double, flat but folder over and bundled up 15.5"

If you want any of those PM me your address ASAP as I plan on going to the post office tomorrow - I can get it out to you then.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with boinc or wcg shutting down a pc???


Over the last week my rig has been shutting down and restarting on its own.  It only does this I think when wcg is running.  I will do it once or twice in a 24 hr period and when wcg is the only thing running.  I can turn wcg off and play BF3 and other games with out any problems.

I think I will shut down wcg for a couple days and see what happens.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

Bow said:


> Has anyone had problems with boinc or wcg shutting down a pc???
> 
> 
> Over the last week my rig has been shutting down and restarting on its own.  It only does this I think when wcg is running.  I will do it once or twice in a 24 hr period and when wcg is the only thing running.  I can turn wcg off and play BF3 and other games with out any problems.
> ...



I had a similar issue three or four months ago- was a psu that was a little bit under-powered for the rig. The problem went away after I put in a larger psu. Restart frequency was once or twice a day as well.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 3, 2012)

Bow said:


> Has anyone had problems with boinc or wcg shutting down a pc???
> 
> 
> Over the last week my rig has been shutting down and restarting on its own.  It only does this I think when wcg is running.  I will do it once or twice in a 24 hr period and when wcg is the only thing running.  I can turn wcg off and play BF3 and other games with out any problems.
> ...



Like Norton said above, it could be your psu.  Your overclock might not be as stable as you think too.  Every one of my rigs now takes more cpu voltage to maintain the same overclock than it did when they were new.  I wasn't getting any BSOD either, but a bump or two in the vcore seemed to solve the problem for me.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2012)

Not over clocked right now, took it off a couple weeks ago.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> yeah the 80 pin 133 cable and i'm in VA.



Got a couple shipped out to you yesterday.


----------



## da_vid (Nov 3, 2012)

@Bow 
Are you crunching with crossfire active,uncheck it in the ati catalyst it fix the problrm for me, hope it help


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

da_vid said:


> @Bow
> Are you crunching with crossfire active,uncheck it in the ati catalyst it fix the problrm for me, hope it help



Seems to have helped for me, too.


----------



## da_vid (Nov 3, 2012)

crossfire and boinc it a no go I suffer from pc shutting down,wu error since I disabled crossfire no more problem or wu error.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2012)

Cross Fire has never been a problem before.  I will click it off and see what happens.
Thanks guys


----------



## Pehla (Nov 19, 2012)

woow..i am glad im part of this comunity!! great to see that ppl help ppl!!not to many of that in the world today...wery cool idea,i wish all the best to anyone who get the chance to get that gaming machine 
i wish i can contribute but atm i am unemployed,i hope il get that job at begining of new year...
then i will be able to help too!! all the best to you guys!! respect!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

Pehla said:


> woow..i am glad im part of this comunity!! great to see that ppl help ppl!!not to many of that in the world today...wery cool idea,i wish all the best to anyone who get the chance to get that gaming machine
> i wish i can contribute but atm i am unemployed,i hope il get that job at begining of new year...
> then i will be able to help too!! all the best to you guys!! respect!!!



We did donate that rig to here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2759471&postcount=1

We had a crunching competition and gave away a pair of rigs to the same person (one for crunching, the one in this thread to a charity of your choosing)

If you want to contribute you can always crunch with our Team. Crunch a little or crunch a lot.... every point is important to the researchers we help


----------



## Pehla (Nov 19, 2012)

atm im using laptop..toshiba satelite a350...is it capable for crunching??
if u cant find it on internet here are breaf spec
intel cpu x2 2.0ghz
4gb ddr2 800mghz
ati mobility radeon hd3650
if it can help il gladly do it...,if someone explain me how to set it up..thnx


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

Pehla said:


> atm im using laptop..toshiba satelite a350...is it capable for crunching??
> if u cant find it on internet here are breaf spec
> intel cpu x2 2.0ghz
> 4gb ddr2 800mghz
> ...



That would be great and laptops do OK for crunching just make sure you use a good laptop cooler. Baseline settings from the first link shouldn't push your laptop too hard but we can help getting the settings just right for you 

This thread will get you started and registered on the Team:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1364692&postcount=1

and this thread list some essentials, information, links, etc: 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1603277&postcount=1

and if you have any questions you can post them in our Team thread or PM a member:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784

Thank you for your interest!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Pehla said:


> atm im using laptop..toshiba satelite a350...is it capable for crunching??
> if u cant find it on internet here are breaf spec
> intel cpu x2 2.0ghz
> 4gb ddr2 800mghz
> ...



An older Core 2 Duo like that will work (I'm running quite a few).  The i7 in your system specs, however, will do far, far better (particularly with the GPU crunching).  Check out the link in my signature to do more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

any bit helps for sure.  Looks like the boys have you covered with the above posts.  Any questions don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Well guys the build is just about done. I just need to load the os. I will be shipping it out Either Sat. or the first of next week. I will post pics when I do the os install and testing.  

I want to again thank all that donated to the build you guys rock.


----------



## Pehla (Nov 23, 2012)

hey guys...i was i bit confused on my crunching "rig"   ... i tought that it just might nit be good enough to do any god cause when i chek my credits earned it say's "0"...
but just few min ago a saw it get some...90+ credit...now i know its worth it


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a delay between work done and credits received.  Perhaps the experts here can explain more.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

Each individual WU is run by several different computers including yours, and when the results from a sufficient amount of the computers are returned, and they all match, then your WU result is "valid." At least that is how I believe distributed computing works.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2012)

That's correct.  By the time it reports to the time it gets validated it could be a bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 26, 2012)

Alright guys rig is done and has been shipped out. In the rush to get it out I did forget to snap finale pics. But I did send a message to the person getting it and asked if they would snap some pics to put in the thread. 

Thanks again for all those who have helped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

Any update on this?  Curious to know if it got to destination already.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any update on this?  Curious to know if it got to destination already.



Yes, Aquinus got them a  couple weeks ago and posted pictures somewhere--I think either in the Contest Thread or the WCG/BOINC thread


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 10, 2012)

If you guys are still looking for parts I have a mobo, CPU and some ram that was kindly donated to me by mjkmike that I'd be willing to pass out to someone else in need.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, Aquinus got them a  couple weeks ago and posted pictures somewhere--I think either in the Contest Thread or the WCG/BOINC thread



Ah, think I did indeed see those.  I'll go check again.  This project turned out to be amazing


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ah, think I did indeed see those.  I'll go check again.  This project turned out to be amazing



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2790501&postcount=1


----------

